# does iphone 4 work in india brought from USA ??



## macsri (Feb 21, 2012)

hi friends,


              My friend is in USA he is returning next month to india, recently i saw 
Apple Iphone 4 cost around $188 in amazon, my frend is not tech geek, so he doesnt know abt that, so it is worth to buy the iphone ? i dont know whether the phone is unlocked or locked, if it is locked then is there any easy way to unlock it, please suggest me whether can i buy the phone in USA and use it in india ...


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 22, 2012)

There are 2 types of iphones available in US(and even in other foreign countries also):
*1. One with contract*(_locked phones)_-The phones comes with generally 2yrs AT&T contract in US(also 1yr contract is available and contract is available in other networks also, apart from AT&T), and the one(as you say) available for $188 must be in contract and you have to buy a Data or/and Call and/or SMS plan with it and you have to pay a fixed amount(its like a monthly rental) to the Network Carrier(suppose AT&T) and you can't break the contract so easily and if you even try to do so,you have to a good amount to cancel the contract and which costs you almost equal (or sometimes more and sometimes a few bucks less) to the cost of the unlocked(without contract) phone
*2. Without Contract*_(generally Factory Unlocked)_- If anyone from foreign is thinking to gift or buy a phone for someone who is in other country then the person must buy the phone which falls in this category

Apart from that the lock of the iphone can be broken down easily,one can do Jailbreak.
And the Unlocked iphone 4 in US costs around $500-550. And iphone 4S costs $650


----------



## macsri (Feb 22, 2012)

thank you for your reply ...


----------



## Sarath (Feb 22, 2012)

Check which model and OS it is on. Something called baseband is more important. Next search online for the latest redsnow JB. You will know if it can be or not. Last time I checked upto OS 5.0 could be unlocked 

Spend a couple of minutes here > Dev-Team Blog


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^
But now the JB for iOS 5.0 is available


----------

